# Mudroom... (help!)



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

This time of year (and spring also) we live in Mudville. Each year we get a little more gravel down and maybe next year we will have a deck leading into the back of the house, but until then my back entry lives up to the name of "mudroom". Having a wood burning stove right beside the back entrance doesn't help either. So I'm looking for ideas for those nasty, muddy boots that are always mucky, and dry to leave a powdery dirt mess. I've tried lining them up against a wall, and putting them each in their own bin. How do you deal with the mess? Pamela


----------



## rainbowgardens (Dec 22, 2008)

Perhaps you could put them into those cheap cat litterboxes. You may be able to fit several pairs into one.
Of course, the dried mud muck will still get spread around when you go to put them on.
I've given up on a clean floor because of my dog.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I've given up too. Between the dogs and our muddy boots it seems like a lost cause.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Could you possibly have a water hose laying by the outside of the door? That way you can rise off the mud prior to going in the house? Don't give up on a clean floor. Nothing more annoying than stuff sticking your feet!


----------



## Cattle&Cupcakes (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey bourbonred,

Fellow NE KY here as well. I was thinking of getting a double sided boot scraper (you put your foot into it and it has scrub brushes on each side that dace in. The only other thing we can think of is leaving our shoes outside. There's also very stiff plastic doormats that get the dirt and mud off well, but they look REALLY tacky.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Well at least the ground has finally frozen. We have 17 heifers dropping calves in this weather and I am trying to make 2 trips a day to the pasture, plus taking care of bottle fed calves and chickens. I was daydreaming of this tub that had lukewarm water that you could step your boots into and then "flush" to wash away the muck. Not practical nor ecological. So I was hoping that someone brighter than me had solved the problem without intensive housekeeping skills (which i don't possess!) 
Nice to hear of someone else in the area. We are outside of Ewing toward Blue Licks.


----------

